# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met intramurale voorzieningen psychiatrie in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Triversum Hoofddorp

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Triversum Hoofddorp (Centrum voor Kinder- en Jeugdpsychiatrie)
Spaarnepoort 1-3
Hoofddorp 

Bezoek de website van Triversum Hoofddorp


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Triversum Hoofddorp.*

----------

